# St. Joseph's Orphanage in Preston



## local-lass (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys

Been on a scout round St Joseph's Orphanage what is now called Mount street nursing home, been closed for quite a few years now, as its only 5 mins walk from my house i have always walked past it and thought what it was all about, i think it would b easy enough 2 access, even tho it is smack bang in the city centre! lol, was just wondering if anyone knew about this place, iv looked online but not alot really came up, i know in 1871 is when the first stone was laid there, but as to the history i dont know alot, it was run by nun's i know that much, anymore info anyone has would be great.
thanks donna


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Local-lass
I thought I recognised the name. Had a look in the archived section and found this thread by Pixie-lulu. You've probably seen it yourself, and there's not much info there either...just a link to her website which has a few pics on. Thought it might be interesting though. 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=2022


----------



## local-lass (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Foxy, no i had not seen that i was ment to to a search before but never got round to it, yeah not alot of info can be found on this place, my gran used to work there and a friend of the family just before it closed down, my gran said its quite big inside even tho it dont look like it, she hated walking them corridors, this building is a garde 2 listed but on the plans i found it said they are going to kock parts of it down for it to fit into there plans are they aloud to do that??? if they do its such a shame its a very nice building.
Thanks again L-L


----------



## pixie (Jan 5, 2008)

It is huge and i struggled to find any history on the place which is why there are only pics on my site, the main building was used most recently as a care home and is modernized and plain, with the exception of the actual buildings structure there wasnt much to see of interest in that part. However going through to the older part which was never modernized was like a step back in time with paneled wooden staircases, art deco style panels on the walls and in the loft the original cubicles from the orphanage. Part of it was used as a hospital with two operating theaters on the top floor, the lights are still there and the views over Preston are amazing from up there. Unfortunately I didn't get to see the chapel. This building is part of the big redevelopment in Preston and has planning to be converted into luxury apartments.
I visited here with permission off the owner, there is another site somewhere with better images than mine but I haven't been able to find it again.


----------



## local-lass (Jan 6, 2008)

I found out that the back bit what was St Joseph's Hospital, was a maternity hospital that you had to pay to have your baby there, i nipped up today took a few outside shots. had little nephew with me so couldnt do much. will post them in new thread. there was someone there when we went, on the roof round the back. dont know if it was another Urbexer or someone that bought the building, we made a sharp exit just incase lol.


----------



## scrappy (Jul 4, 2008)

ive been in here twice here are some pics from last time i was there

http://scrappynw.blogspot.com/

i mainly post on northwest exploration


----------



## smileysal (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Scrappy,

Welcome aboard,

 Sal


----------



## charlee2k9 (Jun 27, 2009)

hey ive been in there a couple of times myself, the chapel seems to be untouched and in great condition compared to the rest of it, it has 2 operating theatres, but most of the building is covered with pigeons lol nasty creatures , found old lancashire evening post newspapers from like 1990, brought one back so my grandma could have a read. there's a little room jus before you enter church its like a storage room, filled with peoples possesions and old xmas cards. some rooms are very eerie and dont like to enter them. anymore just ask?


----------

